# Verbindung zu Oracle DB



## Mikel25e (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

zum Aufbau einer Verbindung zu einer Oracle DB mit dem Oracle SQLDevloper benötige ich ausschliesslich den DB Namen, Benutzernamen und Passwort.

Wie kann ich in Java Code ausschliesslich mit diesen drei Daten eine Verbindung zur Oracle DB aufbauen? 
Alle Kombinationen, die ich gesehen habe, benötigen eine IP Adresse und eine Port Angabe, die ich nicht habe.

Folgender String führt nicht zum Erfolg:


```
conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@<DB_Name>","<DB_User>", "<DB_Pass>");
```


Danke und Grüsse,


Michael


----------



## semi (6. Mai 2008)

Du musst schon die IP-Adresse oder Hostnamen des Servers haben. Ich nehme an, du hast es auf deinem PC, dann mach mal sowas
	
	
	
	





```
conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhost:1521:<DB_Name>","<DB_User>", "<DB_Pass>");
```


----------



## Mikel25e (6. Mai 2008)

Diese Aussage ist nicht richtig!
Um eine Verbindung zu einer Oracle DB aufzubauen ist nicht zwingenderweise eine IP und ein Port nötig.

Dank des Oracle Call Interface (OCI) ist es möglich ohne IP und Port auf eine DB zuzugreifen. Einfach folgende SW installieren und die Bibliothken linken:
http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/tech/oci/instantclient/index.html


```
OracleDataSource ods = null;
		try {
			ods = new OracleDataSource();
			ods.setURL("jdbc:oracle:oci:@<DB_Name>");
			ods.setUser("<DB_User>");
			ods.setPassword("<DB_Pass>");
			conn = ods.getConnection();
			System.out.println("connected.");
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```



Danke und Grüsse,

Michael


----------



## semi (6. Mai 2008)

OCI- und Thin-Driver sind zwei unterschiedliche Baustellen. Die Antwort ist schon richtig, nur die Frage war irreführend. :lol:


----------



## Mikel25e (6. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass OCI das kann, dann...  :wink: 

Danke dir und Grüsse,

Michael


----------

